# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Ancient Africans (Dodecad K12b)

## Jovialis

Here are some ancient African samples I gathered a while ago:



```
Mota,2.38,0,0,0,0,0,2.36,58.97,0,0,0,36.28
Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I0589,0.48,0.57,0,1.31,0,1.29,0.49,51.15,0,0,0,44.71
Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I1048,6.34,0.7,0,0,0.76,1.61,2.65,46.2,0,0.17,0.16,41.42
Pemba_600BP:I2298,0.29,0.15,0,0.32,0,0.94,0.18,15.09,0,0.85,0,82.19
South_Africa_2000BP:I9028,0.2,0.27,0,0.17,0,1.76,0,34.41,0,0,0,63.19
South_Africa_2000BP:I9133,0,0.4,0,0.24,0,0.45,0.32,32.72,0,0.09,0,65.78
```

----------


## Jovialis

Distance to:
South_Africa_2000BP:I9133

13.03201443
LWK30

15.42625684
Bantu_N.E.

29.68395863
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

29.96653800
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

32.36864841
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

32.93389439
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

34.91236744
Bantu_S.W._Herero

36.79386090
ASW30

38.30437834
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

45.51845120
Mandenka

47.35121329
Yoruba

47.35121329
YRI30

49.42644434
MKK30

50.80402937
Sandawe_He

75.36320986
Ethiopians

76.24938951
Ethiopian_Jews

77.19195683
Yemenese

78.42816522
Egyptans

78.53049981
Algerian

78.85443171
Somali

81.44587221
Moroccans

83.75072955
Uzbeks

84.81938811
Hazara

84.92209018
Uygur

85.08947820
Moroccan



Distance to:
South_Africa_2000BP:I9028

16.18491891
LWK30

18.56447144
Bantu_N.E.

32.77596070
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

33.05800357
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

35.45588245
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

36.02021099
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

37.99567870
Bantu_S.W._Herero

39.34087696
ASW30

41.38318016
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

46.41025318
MKK30

47.79675303
Sandawe_He

48.55995881
Mandenka

50.42086473
Yoruba

50.42086473
YRI30

72.65419190
Ethiopians

73.49196963
Ethiopian_Jews

75.83579893
Yemenese

75.92025817
Somali

76.91332459
Egyptans

77.22749251
Algerian

80.22858780
Moroccans

82.21506249
Uzbeks

83.41733393
Hazara

83.45133672
Uygur

83.81196633
Moroccan



Distance to:
Pemba_600BP:I2298

6.06231804
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

6.32389911
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

8.60184283
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

9.01064371
Bantu_N.E.

9.14722362
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

11.07211362
Bantu_S.W._Herero

11.34864309
LWK30

14.40665471
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

15.73884049
ASW30

21.56751492
Mandenka

23.38272225
Yoruba

23.38272225
YRI30

73.15364448
MKK30

74.85270670
Sandawe_He

87.08767938
Yemenese

87.84868866
Algerian

89.49282653
Egyptans

90.42583702
Moroccans

92.46229826
Uzbeks

93.40884701
Hazara

93.45641605
Uygur

94.08579170
Turkmens

94.21411890
Moroccan

94.38661081
Tajiks

94.73600002
Jordanians



Distance to:
Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I1048

24.08519670
MKK30

25.85066150
Sandawe_He

41.29964528
LWK30

43.61711476
Bantu_N.E.

52.21326173
Ethiopians

52.53186366
Ethiopian_Jews

53.25756942
Somali

57.53250125
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

57.80986680
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

60.16953299
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

60.72525587
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

62.06250639
ASW30

62.67168978
Bantu_S.W._Herero

66.01306462
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

67.08956700
Egyptans

67.33100549
Yemenese

69.43884144
Algerian

72.19170589
Uzbeks

72.90566988
Mandenka

73.02946939
Moroccans

73.11771536
Tajiks

73.24186303
Hazara

73.32553716
Turkmens

73.66634713
Uygur

74.90466407
Jordanians



Distance to:
Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I0589

22.27658412
MKK30

22.99861300
Sandawe_He

41.05457587
LWK30

43.45013464
Bantu_N.E.

53.50562774
Somali

53.78314048
Ethiopians

53.93043853
Ethiopian_Jews

57.69733269
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

57.97963608
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

60.37941868
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

60.94412359
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

62.92072949
Bantu_S.W._Herero

63.46376446
ASW30

66.30965390
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

71.56325384
Egyptans

72.07365538
Yemenese

73.44042620
Mandenka

74.02727200
Algerian

75.34906901
Yoruba

75.34906901
YRI30

77.23250676
Moroccans

78.65732960
Uzbeks

79.82709189
Hazara

79.89317993
Uygur

80.05895453
Jordanians



Distance to:
Mota

12.00496980
Sandawe_He

12.57852535
MKK30

44.21614298
Somali

46.81362302
Ethiopian_Jews

47.17106422
Ethiopians

52.60398559
LWK30

54.99877544
Bantu_N.E.

69.24004116
Bantu_S.E._Tswana

69.52222163
Bantu_S.E._Pedi

71.92096565
Bantu_S.E._Zulu

72.02249649
Egyptans

72.48542819
Bantu_S.E._S.Sotho

73.17780196
Yemenese

74.46119325
Bantu_S.W._Herero

74.89274397
ASW30

75.47723034
Algerian

77.84870776
Bantu_S.W._Ovambo

78.66513205
Moroccans

79.68535750
Uzbeks

80.65698296
Hazara

80.73878436
Jordanians

80.92063581
Uygur

81.03780352
Turkmens

81.27822156
Tajiks

81.35303436
Moroccan

----------


## Lukas

Jovialis can you post whole D12 Ancient with all new samples added recently? I want to update it after some months.

----------


## Jovialis

> Jovialis can you post whole D12 Ancient with all new samples added recently? I want to update it after some months.


I just PMed you.

----------


## Duarte

Thanks Jovialis.*Distance to:*
*Duarte*

*75.56538758*
*Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I1048*

*80.77854356*
*Pemba_&_Zanzibar_1400BP:I0589*

*82.48029219*
*Mota*

*83.41847937*
*South_Africa_2000BP:I9028*

*84.97470271*
*South_Africa_2000BP:I9133*

*93.22745626*
*Pemba_600BP:I2298*

----------


## Lukas

> I just PMed you.


I will do that. In case it will be working well I send it to AdmixtureStudio to add by them.

----------


## Jovialis

> I will do that. In case it will be working well I send it to AdmixtureStudio to add by them.


Excellent, please have them list me as a co-creator, along with you.

----------


## Lukas

> Excellent, please have them list me as a co-creator, along with you.


Yes of course.

----------


## Jovialis

> Yes of course.


Thanks! I appreciate your hard work!

----------


## Jovialis

> I will do that. In case it will be working well I send it to AdmixtureStudio to add by them.


I actually emailed them prior to when we spoke, in regards to the same project, and they just got back to me today. Perhaps, you should reach out to them to collaborate. If this project is successful, I want to submit a value sheet to host on vahaduo.

----------


## ihype02

Just an experiment.
Distance to:
EGY_Late_Period

0.25019205
Swedish

0.66284287
Sudanese



Distance to:
EGY_Hellenistic_contam

0.25770749
Swedish

0.65762066
Sudanese



Distance to:
Levant_Beirut_IAIII_Egyptian

0.24182626
Swedish

0.65392687
Sudanese

----------

